

ICFP Contest 2012 - lenary
http://icfpcontest2012.wordpress.com/

======
colanderman
I'm disappointed their judging environment is a single core. Multiple cores
are becoming increasingly important these days, and with more and more
functional languages supporting parallel programming, it's a shame that those
languages won't be able to show off their full capabilities on this highly
parallelizable task.

~~~
lenary
There has been discussion about this already - Kevin Hammond makes his case
here: [http://icfpcontest2012.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/judging-
envi...](http://icfpcontest2012.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/judging-
environment/#comment-83)

~~~
sadga
Weird to see the cost excuse in there, since the cost of judging 100 teams on
100 maps for 3 minutes each on 1Ghz 1GB-RAm machines is 30,000 minutes =
500hrs < $50 on EC2 small machines

------
agumonkey
One team is livestreaming their work on a youtube live stream.

See this thread for the details:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/wgk0k/live_coding_icfp...](http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/wgk0k/live_coding_icfp_contest_tomorrow_friday_1300_utc/)

------
mikeevans
I wish the site made it more clear what ICFP was, without having to Google it.
I had no idea!

